# The Mentalist Season 7 (final Season) on DVD April 28th, 2015



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Patrick Jane Solves His Final Case


THE MENTALIST:
THE COMPLETE SEVENTH AND FINAL SEASON



The Three-Disc Set Features All 13 Episodes Plus

A Never-Before-Seen Featurette



Available on DVD April 28, 2015





BURBANK, CA (January 14, 2015) - Emmy® and Golden Globe nominee Simon Baker is back for the seventh and final season of the clever crime series The Mentalist, which will be released on DVD April 28, from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment Group. The DVD release includes all 13 one-hour episodes from the seventh season, plus an all-new never-before-seen featurette. The Mentalist: The Complete Seventh And Final Season is priced to own at $39.98 SRP.



The FBI’s masterfully manipulative criminal consultant Patrick Jane is back at it again. Formerly employed by the California Bureau of Investigation (CBI), Jane spent two years off the grid and in exile after tracking down and exacting vengeance upon Red John, the serial killer who murdered Jane’s wife and daughter. After crafting a deal to work for the FBI, Jane convinced former CBI agent Teresa Lisbon to join him. Supervised by the no-nonsense Agent Dennis Abbott, Jane and Lisbon work alongside their former CBI comrade Kimball Cho, FBI analyst Jason Wylie and the young, ambitious agent Michelle Vega. Now that Lisbon and Jane have confessed their love for one another, they must find a way to be partners in both their professional and personal lives as they begin their new relationship.



Also starring Robin Tunney (Prison Break), Tim Kang (The Forgotten), Rockmond Dunbar (Sons of Anarchy), Joe Adler (Shameless) and Josie Loren (Make It or Break It), The Mentalist was created by Bruno Heller (Gotham), who executive produces along with Chris Long (Criminal Minds) and Tom Szentgyorgyi (Lie to Me). The series is produced by Warner Bros. Television.



*Source: Nielsen Galaxy Explorer L+7 US AA%; 11/30/14.





SPECIAL FEATURE



Patrick Jane: An Uncommon Man - In homage to the beloved series, Patrick Jane's journey of redemption, from revenge to romance, is chronicled by the extraordinary people and circumstances that caused two diametrically opposite personalities – a Carnie and a Cop -- to fall in love.



13 ONE-HOUR EPISODES



1. Nothing But Blue Skies

2. The Greybar Hotel

3. Orange Blossom Ice Cream

4. A Hint of Yellow

5. The Silver Briefcase

6. Green Light

7. Little Yellow House

8. The White of His Eyes

9. Copper Bullet

10. Nothing Gold Can Stay

11. Byzantium

12. Brown Shag Carpet

13. White Orchids



BASICS



$39.98 SRP

Street Date: April 28, 2015

3 DVD-9s

Languages: English (5.1)

Subtitles: English SDH, French, Spanish

Aspect Ratio: 16 x 9 Widescreen

Approximate Running Time: Feature - 572 minutes. Enhanced Content - 12 minutes

DVD Catalog # 1000531107

UPC # 883929448524


----------

